# Dream Team!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Charlie, Bob, Sam and Emanuel had a great trip Monday before the weather fell apart with some nasty wind rain and lighting. First stop we got right on the trout putting about 15 in the box quick but they stopped cold. Next stop a few but too small. Third stop the charm. The trout had the shrimp pushed up in a cove with the seagulls working over them. It was cast for cast trout on both plastic and live bait. Flipper came in and tried to ruin the party but the trout were in a frenzy and did not stop biting. The weather was closing in fast so with a box full of fish we made the run for the dock.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">75 Speckled Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt. Gene Dugas<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Rather Be Fishing Adventures<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

